# QLD - Jumpin at The Pin Sept 2012



## foxx1

Made it home salt wash from everything including me, starting to seize up now after four days of paddling. Awesome trip and am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Huwie

I made it back to Macleay Island After 2.5 hours of glorious sailing, caught a legal Tailor which the cat is loving. The conditions were perfect all weekend, thanks to all involved for a great time. I'll post up some pictures later.


----------



## Guest

It was good to put a few more faces to names and catch up with a few I already new.
This was my track from yesterday arvo to this this arvo.








That s about 31km in just over 24hrs for one talor that self relased at the boat and was undersize  . Seem like a great time was had by all


----------



## foxx1

A few quick pics from a fantastic four days


----------



## Huwie

I left macleay island about 10:30am with a plan to meet the crew at cabbage tree point and head to jumpinpin together. It was very fast going and the first leg didn't even take an hour. It was a very wet ride though with several underwater moments which had me concerned, but the yellow submarine always managed to come back up. I waited for kayakone to set up and we sailed to the camp site together. Big thanks to Trev for the sailing tips and local knowledge. It was a blast sailing properly for the first time in the AI and I couldn't wipe the smile off my face.









Once at camp I set up the new tent, new sleeping mat and new sleeping bag. My first kayak camping trip was going well!

















After a few drinks and some great conversation around the campfire I called it a night.

I set out fishing with Lapse and after a couple of hours with no luck decided to work my way between the million dollar boats lined up along the beach. Success! Well kind of, my first fish in he new yak was an underside tailor. Back he went but not before he left a few drops of precious blood, the new boat had been blooded!









Alex decided to see what the mighty foxx could do and showed off some fancy moves for the new neighbours on the noisy party boat.









So I packed up this morning and with the weather absolutely perfect for the sail home I said my goodbyes and set off for what I thought would be an arduous 3-4 hour slog home with frequent peddling but was instead blessed with the most awesome sail home, including the first legal fish landed. I didn't bleed it so it didn't look to appetizing for lunch but the cat loved it. 









Once again a big thanks to indy for the open invite and to everyone who showed up and made the weekend what it was. All up my first kayak camping trip was awesome, great people, great location and great weather, what more could you ask for? Oh yeah, fish! Meh, I don't even like fish!


----------



## baptism

good job boys


----------



## krisvander

Glad it was a good time, apart from the annoying loud houseboat.

I was not able to join you, even for just an arvo this past weekend. I had used my camp pass for this next weekend for when I camp with my fishing club on south straddie probably around the same spot.

Did anyone do some night fishing? I don't see too many lights on the yaks.

-Kris


----------



## Beekeeper

I reckon you should have tossed a bucket of cold water over the copulating couple, then all got up, got more piss into you, and danced to the loud music... lots of people pay good money for loud music!

You know the old saying... if you can't lick 'em, join 'em...

Perhaps if you all took a bint with you on the trip, you could all been copulating couples or root-rats whichever...

Older people just take out their hearing aids and go to sleep.

Jimbo


----------



## jfish87

I had a longer report prepared but it got lost so here's some pretty pictures instead.














































And some pics of the guys who left before me on Sunday (except Brian, sorry)


----------



## Qyak

Hahaha, jesus H christ... Beekeeper sums it up, gold!


----------



## Qyak

Hahaha, jesus H christ... Beekeeper sums it up, gold!


----------



## foxx1

I think the bandicoots would have been even more nervous if Beekeeper and Qyak were there,


----------



## Huwie

krisvander said:


> Did anyone do some night fishing? I don't see too many lights on the yaks.


I didn't see anyone night fish. Lots of other night activities going on...


----------



## Kahuna

> *foxx1 wrote:*
> I think the bandicoots would have been even more nervous if Beekeeper and Qyak were there,


Yeah, especially with that big roll of gaffa tape you had there Brian!! :lol:


----------



## foxx1

Kahuna said:


> *foxx1 wrote:*
> I think the bandicoots would have been even more nervous if Beekeeper and Qyak were there,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, especially with that big roll of gaffa tape you had there Brian!! :lol:
Click to expand...

One does not share his gaffa tape lightly


----------



## Kahuna

Firstly, thanks to indiedog for getting this show on the road. It was a great way to spend a few days.

Day 1





































We had a pretty easy trip across to the campsite with assistance from the wind and tide.

I picked a couple of undersized fish (the story of my trip) on the way. Both of these took a HB, which I donated to a snag on Day 2 




























After pitching our tents/hanging our hammocks out and getting a fire going, we settled in for some refreshments and some entertaining conversation. So foxx1, tell us about your water bottle.


----------



## Kahuna

Day 2

I went for a fish and a peddle while some of the other guys wandered across the sand dunes. The undersize fish eluded me for now. Later in the day, once the wind had dropped, some of us went out for a fish and a bit more of a look around. I picked this tailor up and got a magnificent tangle of net, fish and trebles which kept me entertained for a while.










I caught up with foxx1 and we went for a look around a few of the small islands and glided through some of the shallow channels before battling the wind back to camp.

Day 3

I headed out while the tide was still low and found a good spot to pump a few yabbies. I fished for a while picking up a number of small bream and whiting and dropped a flattie.

I peddled on amidst the boat and jetski traffic and caught up with foxx1 again. We then headed off and fished a small creek. The silence was shattered by the screaming of drag from foxx1's reel. After a prolonged fight, foxx1 landed his first fish in *the foxx*.










Day 4

indiedog and I headed over to Kalinga Bank in near perfect conditions on Sunday morning.










The locals seemed to be enjoying the conditions too.










We drifted along Kalinga Bank where a whiting and a flounder dined on some yabbies for breakfast.










A little later I had a flattie on board who really liked the look of a curly tail grub.










But alas, still on the undersize side of things. 










I drifted along a bit further and then anchored up, surrounded by stink boats. I cast another curly tail grub out and began to twitch it back. I felt a bit of weight and a few head shakes. Sheez, I'd better land this with all these bloody boats around. ;-) Got him . . . . still undersize, bugger!!










I flicked plastics for a while longer without any success. I thought I'd catch up with indiedog and see how he was getting on amongst the stinkboats. I found him, grinning like the bloody Cheshire cat. Dare I ask? "How's it going?". "60cm+ flattie". We fished on for no further success, then paddled/peddled in the windy, choppy conditions back to camp.










A late brekky, pack up camp and then indiedog, nad97 and I fished our way back to CTP. My last fish of the trip was (you guessed it) an undersized flattie.










Thanks to everyone who took part in this trip. I had a terrific weekend and it was great to put some more faces to AKFF usernames.


----------



## foxx1

indiedog said:


> Well done to all who made it down especially those who hadn't been before, was great to meet you all for the first time. It's a weird and great thing how heaps of people who haven't met before can all get together and have a great time. Also great to catch up with those I don't get to see too often.
> 
> Next time we take rocks for those who make noise.


Hear hear!
I agree when a group of decent people who share a common interest get together it is bound to be successful. I would like to especially note the sense of camaraderie. Those with more experience and better equipment supporting those who were either struggling in tough conditions or those new to the concept, sharing knowledge and having fun.
Thanks Indie and all other participates for a wonderful four days.
Brian


----------



## theclick

Cheers guys! It was a true blast.

Looking forward to the next one.

Andy


----------



## dru

Moreton is truly a gift. Each time I see pics like this I'm thinking Great Barrier Reef. Guys, love the posts, so sorry I couldn't join in.

Brad, let me know when you feel up to pushing a trip further off the Qld coast.

And in the mean time, what a hoot!


----------



## actionsurf

Good reports guys. Nice to see you all had a good time. I'll be looking to be on the next trek, but fraser Island was pretty splendid 

Seems there's always some wanker in a boat stuffing things up when you're looking for some kayaking serenity. Last year we had those turkeys park 30 mtres off the beach straight in front of our camp for the night, so no one could fish. This year, you get a disco!! :lol:

Have you still got that gun Trev ?


----------

